# Hyatt Pinon + other Sedona TS in II



## VacationForever (Jul 19, 2011)

I am planning to go to Sedona in early June 2012.  What is the availability of Sedona TS in II during that period?  Is Hyatt an easy exchange for a 2BR thru "request first"?  Any other suggestions as good TS in Sedona to add to my "request first"?

Thanks,
SP


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Sedona Summit*

I really liked Sedona Summit.  They were in the process of updating all the units last Thanksgiving so should all be done well before next year.  
The Hyatt is in a good location for walking to the shops, but also can be congested if you are wanting to head out by car.  The Summit is on the far west side of town very close to Red Rocks State Park.  I liked the peaceful setting and the large units.  We had a 2 BR lockoff and the studio/2nd BR was the largest one I've seen.  Balconies/patios were pretty small, though.  

Sue


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you. Does anyone know if I have missed "bulk deposits" for Hyatt or other Sedona resorts for next June?


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

There's a 2 bedroom Sedona Summit for 6-2-12 to 6-9-12 in Platinum
interchange right now, if you want to take a look. It's been there for a few 
days.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you. I have not heard of Platinum Exchange and I am checking it out.  Just when I thought I have learned all about RCI and II, I have more to learn about processes used by other exchange companies.


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2011)

I've used them before and they are great to work with. I got a 2 for 1 deposit. 
I would recommend calling if your interested. They are really helpful and they
have great communication during the whole process.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 20, 2011)

slip said:


> I've used them before and they are great to work with. I got a 2 for 1 deposit.
> I would recommend calling if your interested. They are really helpful and they
> have great communication during the whole process.



Thank you!


----------

